# Can anybody identify this animal?



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

jonesy16 said:


> How is this related to waterfowl?


Well, it looks like it eats a lot of duck eggs.... Lol jk, I just wanted to know what it was, and this is the most active forum I use and it has by far the most knowledgeable group of woodsmen IMO compared to the other forums.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

FREEPOP said:


> All animals have color phases, some not common, some quite common
> 
> Albino raccoon
> 
> ...


Yeah, could be a color phase... but I'm also thinking it may have changed color after being dead for a while in the snow. The teeth and eyes look rotted already....


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Its rabid. I'd start getting shots immediately.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Jalapeno on a stick?


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

Living Impaired ****


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

jonesy16 said:


> How is this related to waterfowl?


Because it has wings and the body of a Canadian goose, it's just not in the picture.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

FREEPOP said:


> One reason it's brownish in color is it may've been in a den, the second is because it's half decayed.


Yeah, upon closer look, you can see the faded black circles by the eyes, and it definitely looks like a ****. Thanks.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Lamarsh said:


> Yeah, upon closer look, you can see the faded black circles by the eyes, and it definitely looks like a ****. Thanks.




Whiskers are definitely stained/discolored- lets me know the rest is too.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Send it to Last Flight Taxidermy, see if Travis will mount it for ya &#128518;


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Lol. No thanks. Furry things scare me!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

jonesy16 said:


> How is this related to waterfowl?


oh c'mon Matt...it's April. What the hell else have us waterfowlers got to talk about? Okay, maybe spring break in the Caribbean with half-naked women (you lucky dog). But other than that, why not a **** head on a stick? :lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

As far as what happened to this poor critter...."maybe the dingo ate your baby?"

Honestly, a few years ago in the middle of the night I woke up to some blood-curdling screams from the back yard. Sounded a lot like a rabbit being attacked (if you've ever heard that sound, you'll know what I mean). I'm in the country, so I looked out the window and saw nothing. The next morning, I was walking the dog around the yard. Came across not one, but three baby raccoons, laying dead in various parts of the yard, one basically just the head and upper torso, the others just dead with very little marks on them. Got talking to a friend in the DNR, and he said owls are known to attack baby raccoons and other critters just for fun. He speculated an owl was sitting on my roof watching these raccoons, then just decided to get 'em. So who knows what got this guy?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


>


Is that what I think it is? If so...:yikes::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

It's a common **** whistle


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> It's a common **** whistle


OK John, I have to ask, how did you that cleaned up as well as you did? You must have put in some serious elbow grease to polish that bad boy up like you did!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Just like with a skull mount.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

FREEPOP said:


> It's a common **** whistle


Superbowl appetizers?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

jonesy16 said:


> Superbowl appetizers?


Toothpick for after.


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

Dog


----------

